# Road number mistakes



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

This thread has an only purpose: To show number mistakes regardless they are on maps or they are signed.

Let's start with some:

On N-240 near Siétamo (East of Huesca) there's a sign indicating the exit to A-1218, but it's signed as a regional road (Which is signed in orange) instead of a secondary road (which is signed in green).
On the entrance to A-23 South of Nueno (North of Huesca) they signed E70 instead of E07.

On almost ALL maps (Only the Aragonese road map I have show the actual situation) the A-124 runs on a local road or on a non-existent one, while the actual A-124 is shown as A-1103.
On the official Spanish road map near the tripoint Rioja-Navarre-Aragon they mislabelled N-122 as N-112.


----------



## LTomi (Jun 1, 2009)

In Cyprus, everything on traffic signs are written with both Greek and Latin letters. When I was in Cyprus I saw a traffic sign where they forgot to start the city names with uppercase Latin letters, it was looking very ugly. :nuts:

PS: Not a number mistake, but it worths sharing.


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

my favourite is in Italy, A1-A30 intersection. although A2 in Italy existed, today it is at least weird an funny to see a sign for it. link

from the others I know only for Croatia. there were some mistakes, for instance indicating A9 instead of A8, A1 instead of A4, A2 instead of A3, but most of them were fixed.

in my city there is a mistake indicating one city in totaly wrong direction (you can reach it, but you make 60% longer trip).it wouldn't be weird, but it isnot on just one sign, it is indicated on many of them on renewd section of D28. where renewed section ends, that city dissapears from destinations


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Another mistake I found (using Google Street View): exiting N-232 towards A-231 in Teruel province (which of course exists), just before a roundabout there's a sign indicating A-321 instead of A-231.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Falusi (Mar 14, 2009)

Found it.


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Yep, I put the link on the regional road thread (Of course, with the .es extension ).
Chris, and in the Netherlands you are perfect? Or there's any mistake?


----------



## Palance (Mar 23, 2005)

The Netherlands are full of mistakes on signage (especially roadnumbers)

One of the Dutch wegenforummembers, Harry, collects them (see http://wegnummers.autosnelwegen.nl/wegen/wegweizer1.html - in Dutch only).

Some examples:

"305" in stead of "N305"









To the right is N313, not N318









N348 should be N384









A270 should be white-on-red (not red-on-white)









Forgotten numbers are countless (even spelling mistakes on roadsigns).


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

CNGL said:


> On N-240 near Siétamo (East of Huesca) there's a sign indicating the exit to A-1218, but it's signed as a regional road (Which is signed in orange) instead of a secondary road (which is signed in green).


Here is it. Google maps is plenty of mistakes in Spain: A-1218 and A-1219 are on the same road when it is only A-1218 (A-1219 no longer exists), A-131 appears in green instead of orange, etc.
The main inspiration for this thread were the lots of threads with plenty of American shield mistakes. Someone said that he saw US 66 in Connecticut! (They missigned CT 66, of course). And the I-152 that was in California's central valley around 2000 is also weird (There isn't any I-52, that is CA 152. But I-238 exists, and I-38 not :nuts:. At first I thought it was I-2380!)


----------



## Nima-Farid (Jul 13, 2010)

In Iran in Abadeh Shiraz Exp. The Road is 65 but it's showed 55.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Not a road number, but exit number.

This is a video still of the N2 local lanes around Eindhoven (technically part of the 10 lane Eindhoven bypass). It shows Waalre as exit 32, but it is exit 33.


----------



## piotr71 (Sep 8, 2009)

We are in the place where the red mark is.









Several years ago( I think 7) international road E462, connecting Cieszyn with Krakow in Polish part, went through this small town Kety. Since then its track has been moved about 40 kilometres up North, as you can see on the attached map. 
In Kety, they still have prestigious, international road.


----------



## aswnl (Jun 6, 2004)

E number false, E-shield in red...









Just a few days later the shield had been corrected: E34 in a green shield.


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Not a road number, but exit number.
> 
> This is a video still of the N2 local lanes around Eindhoven (technically part of the 10 lane Eindhoven bypass). It shows Waalre as exit 32, but it is exit 33.


I remember seeing the exit for Huesca centro on A-23 signed as 557 instead of 571. At first was fixed, then was renumbered and it's now exit 360.


----------

